# Wusthof's new XLine versus Classic Ikon?



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wusthof's latest line of knives called XLine won a 2013 Red Dot award http://red-dot.de/pd/online-exhibition/work/?lang=en&code=2013-04-0423&y=2013&c=181&a=0 and appears to be their most expensive top-of-the-line knives, however, I haven't been able to find a single review.

Does anyone know anything about this new line and how it compares to Wusthof's Classic Ikon knives?


----------



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Benuser said:


> Innovative design: don't worry, it still has the characteristic fat belly and high tip. Will work fine with very tall rock-chopping guys behind too low a counter.
> A ceramic layer has been applied on the blades' faces. Just curious how it will look after a thinning session.


Love the image of your very tall rock-chopping guy and low counter!

After much (but clearly not enough) research, I ordered last week some Classic Ikon knives. I haven't received them yet and today I happened to come across the XLine so I ordered one to see how it compares.

Alas, that won't tell me how well their "newly developed transparent ceramic coating [which] gives the blade even more robustness" will last.

And now I'm wondering about your "fat belly and high tip" comment. Are you not a fan of Wusthof knives?


----------



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Benuser said:


> Verification on the German site shows the ceramic layer has already been abandoned.
> 
> http://www.wuesthof.com/deutschland/produkte/sortiment/messer/xline/9600-641


But it's still included in theindividual knife descriptions: "New transparent ceramic coating on the blade" and "Neu entwickelte, transparente Keramikbeschichtung der Klingen:"

Makes you wonder what's going on....


----------



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Benuser, which knives do you like?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most of the people who participate here prefer more French or Japanese blade profiles. Flatter, lower point as mentioned above. Brand wise this means some of the Sabatiers for French profile, and from Japan, many different ones from Mac, Misono, Masamoto, Kikuchi and many more.


----------



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks -- I will definitely take a closer look at your recommendations.  Alternatively, I could just raid my mother's Sabatier collection which she seldom uses....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you like the high belly knives, that's OK too. It is individual preference. Try out the different styles and see what you like.


----------



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great advice, phatch, though it's a tad hard since I don't have good knife stores anywhere nearby, and I hate to keep ordering and returning.   And I may have prematurely ruled out Japanese knives because I'm left handed but I'm going to give them a closer look.  Thanks again!


----------



## isabella123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, Benuser!  I'd also ruled out new Sabatier knives because I thought they were being made in China.  But I see now the real ones are still made in France.  Dieu merci!


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

My friend bought one of the xline bread knives. Interesting serarations on it. I can't imagine it will be easy to sharpen. I'll try and find a pic.


----------

